# Two Critical Problems With Alpha 2.1



## engp0959 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dear Development Team Members,

Thank you so much for your great efforts on this topic and sharing the instrucation on how to install Android Alpha 2.1 to TouchPad. I would like to feedback two critical problems after the installation:

I already successfully followed all steps listed above and installed Android with Market to my TouchPad. At the beggining, everything worked fine. However, after I changed the language settings from English to Simplified Chinese then changed back to English, some names of applications keeps showing in Chinese. Then I did a reboot and selected cyanogen to boot. TouchPad then stucked when screen displays robot logo with "cyangen (mod) 7" (A loop with an arrow circling). I used hard-reset then re-do all the steps above for re-installation but it did not help. One reference: Every time after re-installation following steps above and I faced this problem, I tried to reboot into WebOS and always found the folder of "cminstall" is empty. Is this normal?
After my 1st time successful installation of Android to TouchPad, everything works except that Bluetooth can not function (it may pair with the other bluetooth device but can not connect with it). My friend also confront the same problem.
Could you please help provide detailed solutions and steps to solve these two problems? Otherwise we can not use it. Thank you very much!
Looking forward to your favorable response!

Best Regards,
Big Fan-engp0959


----------



## venkyp (Nov 6, 2011)

I have the same problem where the touchpad repeteadly boots or freezes at the robot logo


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

engp0959 said:


> Dear Development Team Members,
> 
> Thank you so much for your great efforts on this topic and sharing the instrucation on how to install Android Alpha 2.1 to TouchPad. I would like to feedback two critical problems after the installation:
> I already successfully followed all steps listed above and installed Android with Market to my TouchPad. At the beggining, everything worked fine. However, after I changed the language settings from English to Simplified Chinese then changed back to English, some names of applications keeps showing in Chinese. Then I did a reboot and selected cyanogen to boot. TouchPad then stucked when screen displays robot logo with "cyangen (mod) 7" (A loop with an arrow circling). I used hard-reset then re-do all the steps above for re-installation but it did not help. One reference: Every time after re-installation following steps above and I faced this problem, I tried to reboot into WebOS and always found the folder of "cminstall" is empty. Is this normal?
> ...


Why post it in Development? This is a question.
However,
1. The installer is designed to delete the cminstall folder once you run it. Otherwise, I can't see a problem. Try wiping in ClockworkMOD and see if that works.
2. My bluetooth worked fine. So I don't know whats going on.


----------



## engp0959 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks alot! I tried entering ClockworkMOD then choose "Delete Date and Factory Reset" then TouchPad may successfully reboot. It is just I need to reset WiFi and re-insall _gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip and __update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-marketfix-Flemmard.zip. I haven't tried bluetooth yet. I will post here if it works._


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

When you get into a boot loop the easiest way to fix it is boot into clockworkmod recovery. Select "wipe cache". Then go down to advanced/wipe dalvik cache. Reboot and profit 

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## slug (Aug 24, 2011)

Bluetooth is pretty flaky. I can connect my TP with my JVC car stereo and my wife's factory KIA stereo. I can pair it with my Dell laptop, Samsung Captivate and Samsung Galaxy SII, but it will not actually connect to any of those three devices.


----------



## video61 (Oct 17, 2011)

*WHAT IS CYANOGENMOD FOR TOUCHPAD?*

CyanogenMod is a community-developed and supported Android distribution for over 60 tablets and phones. This ported version is for the recently discontinued HP TouchPad tablet.

In truth, this "alpha" version is not intended for the general public. Rather, those technically competent hobbyists and developers who are interested in testing an early development version and fully understand the risks of doing so may find interest in it. But there are many bugs and problems in this alpha version. There will be MANY app compatibility issues as well.


----------



## bgroins (Aug 22, 2011)

> When you get into a boot loop the easiest way to fix it is boot into clockworkmod recovery. Select "wipe cache". Then go down to advanced/wipe dalvik cache. Reboot and profit
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


Not working for me. Any other suggestions?


----------



## musicmonster (Oct 21, 2011)

bgroins said:


> Not working for me. Any other suggestions?


Same here... Help?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

What is your output of adb logcat?...Boot loops can be a ton of different things.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> What is your output of adb logcat?...Boot loops can be a ton of different things.


try a factory reset from CWM and if you sucessfully get booted up, set up your android and before doing a bunch of app installations, do a backup through CWM. Periodically, do additional backups so you have somewhere to go if you run into trouble. And.....
from time to time, using file manager to delete older backup from the Clockwork/backup folder. Each backup is rather large and as long as you have a couple of recent working backups, you don't need to keep a lot of older ones, not to mention you are freeing up drive space.


----------

